# Gotta love 6-packs!!



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Well....this kind anyway:dr


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> Well....this kind anyway:dr


:dr :dr feel like bombing a brother??:r Enjoy those smokes they look great!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Unless a 5er is more along your line.....


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

those look totally amazing, wow!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I think I may have just seen heaven........very nice Doc. Those gonna be good.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Holy crap :dr :dr !!!! Freddy was right, you have gone nuts buying great stuff. At this rate, you may need to start renting a locker (or 10) from Dave.

Since you posted the pics, are these with you. You going to enjoy these on a cool desert night? Thought most of your stuff went straight to VA.

Simply amazing finds, Doc. Look forward to reviews.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I just ruined another keyboard !! :dr 

Good stuff Paul ! Enjoy !


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

drevim said:


> Thought most of your stuff went straight to VA.


Still does...I just get to look at the pics like you guys...freddy gets to drool on them though:c


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Still does...I just get to look at the pics like you guys...freddy gets to drool on them though:c


i ate one..:r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> i ate one..:r


Now THAT'S funny!!!!:r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, Nice score Doc.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> i ate one..:r


I did better. 
I printed the pic, rolled it up and smoked it. :w


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Rock Star said:


> i ate one..:r


ahh yes, the box that was mysteriously shipped with one missing lol


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

The Habanos 1994 is in my top 5 all time favorite cigars. I'm down to my last Humidor and I am having a hard time breaking into it!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Well....this kind anyway:dr


*Habanos 94, WOW!*


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> The Habanos 1994 is in my top 5 all time favorite cigars. I'm down to my last Humidor and I am having a hard time breaking into it!


:r He said my last humi...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

we'll just drool if you guys don't mind..


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ok Paul.....I officially hate you now! :c 

Anyway, enjoy those smokes I have a feeling they don't need to be aged!




ATL


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Rock Star said:


> :r He said my last humi...


Didn't mean to sound like a pig..........sorry,
That being said, I did go through 2 other 1994 Humi's.................


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Didn't mean to sound like a pig..........sorry,
> That being said, I did go through 2 other 1994 Humi's.................


Bruce, you are just one sick dude my friend. Problem is, I think the shit you have it contagious.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> The Habanos 1994 is in my top 5 all time favorite cigars. I'm down to my last Humidor and I am having a hard time breaking into it!


:r :r



Sean9689 said:


> Bruce, you are just one sick dude my friend. Problem is, I think the shit you have it contagious.


And it causes chafing.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

:dr Very nice, Doc! :dr 

[email protected] you gorillas!  

:ms NCRM


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice Score Paul......

You'll have plenty of top shelf smokes when you get back bro, those 150's look nummy as well. Great flavor on those things!


XXX


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Bruce said:


> The Habanos 1994 is in my top 5 all time favorite cigars. I'm down to my last Humidor and I am having a hard time breaking into it!


Come on Bruce...break into it brother....got a bottle of Harlan with your name on it


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> :r He said my last humi...


You have my condolences Bruce. I hope you find something to replace them. :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Didn't mean to sound like a pig..........sorry,
> That being said, I did go through 2 other 1994 Humi's.................


Bruce.no need to be sorry. it is what it is and you didnt sound like a pig at all, just a guy wishing he had 3 more Humi's...Just makes me realize how big of a newb i am.:r I think doc was mistakin'..it was a 5 pack..:r


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Cigar **** overload! Must go outside


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I did go through 2 other 1994 Humi's.................


Disgusting.

In a good way.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

You are sick Paul! 

Do you think you can cure yourself?  

Nice pics!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> You are sick Paul!
> 
> Do you think you can cure yourself?
> 
> Nice pics!


:r Gosh I hope not...BTW Larry those sticks you sent look awesome...according to my source:dr Got any more?


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Smoked a 1994 last night...twas an excellent smoke, to say the least! Sorry the pic sucks, the flash on my camera phone isn't so good.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Smoked a 1994 last night...twas an excellent smoke, to say the least!


that looks fake sean...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> that looks fake sean...


dont matter if its fake to sean its all about the bling to him


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> that looks fake sean...


I'm sure you'd like to "test" one for me...right?  



gabebdog1 said:


> dont matter if its fake to sean its all about the bling to him


First thing I'm going to do is learn how to cuss you out in Spanish.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> I'm sure you'd like to "test" one for me...right?
> *i had my chance...remember... was is worth the bling? or is it all relative? ive actually tasted one before. was iiiite...lol..*
> 
> First thing I'm going to do is learn how to cuss you out in Spanish.


*now thats funny..:r*


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

How ironic Freddy...just thought about that "misplaced" stick.  Was it worth the price? There really isn't a way to judge that...it was damn good, and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet Doc, simply Sweet.....:dr :dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Smoked a 1994 last night...twas an excellent smoke, to say the least! Sorry the pic sucks, the flash on my camera phone isn't so good.


That looks old and shitty Sean... hopefully you'll smoke something newer next time


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> How ironic Freddy...just thought about that "misplaced" stick.  Was it worth the price? There really isn't a way to judge that...it was damn good, and that's all that matters to me.


i remember it being pretty good...that is a bling stick fo sure...life is good huh?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

If anyone with any of those nasty looking old 1994 cigars they don't want, I reckon I could just about manage to smoke them for ya.....


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

Bigga Petey said:


> I did better.
> I printed the pic, rolled it up and smoked it. :w


Now that's imagination for ya'.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> i remember it being pretty good...that is a bling stick fo sure...life is good huh?


Life is all about the Bling.....for Sean. No doubt life is good, but I'd have thought anything as recent as a cigar from 1994, would be too young for him


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

All I know is that the '94 beat the crap out of an 85 Punch Punch we were comparing....and yes..life is good when your not 8500 miles from your stash.


----------

